# Flirt Cosmetics is a Dupe for MAC!



## abbyquack (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok so I was at Kohl's today and I checked out Flirt! Cosmetics, as it is owned also by Estee Lauder, and even though the packaging is different, a lot of the products seem to be the same as MAC, particularly some of the eyeshadows! 

Amber Lights = Bronze Splash
Trax= Glamourazzi
Black Tied= Wild Night
Hepcat = Gypsy Nights 

and there was even a color that looked a LOT like Solar White. I am wondering if they are made in the same place as MAC and just packaged differently. Granted, there were some colors that I haven't seen from MAC, and products that MAC doesn't make, but I'm not surprised if they double dip a little LOL. 

There were other products like liners, bronzers, lipsticks and these tint a licious lippies to name a few that looked like they were practically the same thing.

Anyone else noticed?


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

really? well i'll be a seamonkey's uncle! im gonna have to visit Khols this weekend...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks!


----------



## SparkleShimmer (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_really? well i'll be a seamonkey's uncle!_

 




Thanks for sharing! Off to Kohls this weekend 2...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yeah....My Mom is a mgr at Kohl's ...I smell discount and I am going there this weekend


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 29, 2009)

i knew a girl who raved about flirt makeup but never tried it! i did get a set of nailpolish by flirt for xmas though and they are salon brand quality, nice and smooth and didnt chip for days. bronze splash might just be my 1st buy lol. 

& i didnt know it was owned by estee lauder! ive always heard companies will package the same product in diff packaging and sell one for alot cheaper and the other as a higher end ''brand''.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ Their products are pretty decent, and the price is fairly reasonable. Eyeshadows are $10, not too shabby. I picked up a l/s, a mousse eyeshadow, and a lip&cheek tint in a bronze color, for $30. Really not bad. Anyways, I wish I had swatched some things to show here, but I didn't buy any of the dupe-able products b/c well...I already have them from MAC lol. But it's worth a look for sure!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

This FLIRT shadow compact looks identical to a Bbbi Brown I have colors and all http://www.kohls.com/media/images/Be...9833963452.jpg

GLAMOURAZZI DREAMY EYES Eyeshadow Pallete - LIMITED EDITION

http://www.flirtcosmetics.com/templa..._ID=PROD69  34

I have my mom investigating


----------



## xmissmakeupx (Jan 30, 2009)

i dont think they sell those here


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This FLIRT shadow compact looks identical to a Bbbi Brown I have colors and all http://www.kohls.com/media/images/Be...9833963452.jpg

GLAMOURAZZI DREAMY EYES Eyeshadow Pallete - LIMITED EDITION

Flirt! Cosmetics | Lipstick | HIGH WATTAGE&#153;

I have my mom investigating_

 
I thought that too when I saw that online. Unfortunately it was sold out at my store, so I didn't get to see it. I wore my "Blush" lipstick today- bought it as a dupe for B-babe b/c my MAC counter s/o, and it is a beautiful color, almost exactly B-babe, with great color payoff and all!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooh, I was planning to visit Kohl's today, but glad I'm waiting until the weekend!! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes it is owned by EL...she looked on the back...I am gonna go play with them this weekend too


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm, I love Kohls, so I think I'll be checking this out! Let us know what you ladies think of the products.


----------



## Chikky (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, Flirt! is pretty good. I worked for them years ago (Kohl's beauty department) so I got play in them all day! I should bring out the stuff I stashed... somewhere... heh.  

I want to go back and look at what they have now, but I know I'd just buy again!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Tish did you get any flirt cosmetics?I bought some of their products today,I had a 30% off coupon due to president day sale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got 3 of their dreamy single e/s in silverFOG,vibrant violet(lighter than parfait amour,its more lilac) and chill out(dupe for vanilla or crystal avalanche?),and nude color l/s (which are known as chickstick) in 'honey',and the l/s texture is just like butter,loving it!....the e/s  are very pigmented,texture is b/w satin and veluxe,very easy to blend...some are shimmery as well.I personally dont like the packaging,it looks cheap,and not so user friendly.Most of their e/s are out of stock, and they do have some  colors which are dupes to MAC...most of their products are priced b/w 10-12 dolors...Their blushes can make good dupes for NARS blushes, 3 of them exactly looked like torrid,orgasm and deep throat,again they are very pigmented,some were matte and some had shimmer..I have no idea abt their staying power,So i will try them out for a week and let you guys know more abt it...HTH


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2009)

Good to know; Flirt! is sold at Target here in Australia and I've never really had a reason to look at it. Next time I'm at the shopping centre I'll have to have a peek at it!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

I've tried some of their e/s, l/s and blush a few years back. Meh, to be honest, in my opinion there just okay. I find them comparable with the usual drugstore brand products I've tried (Maybelline, Covergirl, etc.). 

They have quite a few dupes of MAC e/s though if someone wants to save money and get some Flirt! e/s instead of MAC. But I'll just stick with good ole MAC =]


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_I personally dont like the packaging,it looks cheap,and not so user friendly._

 
Yea, I was turned off by their packaging too...b/c while they are dupes for some MAC colors, they are a weird shape and kinda bulky- not as clever as MAC. The e/s are weird shape and the way they open is kinda confusing and unnecessary. But I guess if it's $4.50 less than MAC then some people might be persuaded. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I've tried some of their e/s, l/s and blush a few years back. Meh, to be honest, in my opinion there just okay. I find them comparable with the usual drugstore brand products I've tried (Maybelline, Covergirl, etc.). 

They have quite a few dupes of MAC e/s though if someone wants to save money and get some Flirt! e/s instead of MAC. But I'll just stick with good ole MAC =]_

 
I love my MAC! haha. I bought a color of l/s from Flirt that looked like B-Babe b/c it was sold out at my counter, and I'm happy with it, but like most of my l/s it's hardly been worn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like their whipped e/s and there's this glitter stick for cheek color which MAC doesn't have so I picked up those and I they are great for the price IMO. But if MAC has the same thing I would rather have them for the sake of uniformity and that I know MAC's quality is going to be decent in my book.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Hey Tish did you get any flirt cosmetics?I bought some of their products today,I had a 30% off coupon due to president day sale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got 3 of their dreamy single e/s in silverFOG,vibrant violet(lighter than parfait amour,its more lilac) and chill out(dupe for vanilla or crystal avalanche?),and nude color l/s (which are known as chickstick) in 'honey',and the l/s texture is just like butter,loving it!....the e/s are very pigmented,texture is b/w satin and veluxe,very easy to blend...some are shimmery as well.I personally dont like the packaging,it looks cheap,and not so user friendly.Most of their e/s are out of stock, and they do have some colors which are dupes to MAC...most of their products are priced b/w 10-12 dolors...Their blushes can make good dupes for NARS blushes, 3 of them exactly looked like torrid,orgasm and deep throat,again they are very pigmented,some were matte and some had shimmer..I have no idea abt their staying power,So i will try them out for a week and let you guys know more abt it...HTH_

 
Actually I did not...My Mom works at Kohls and she said she tried a few in the store but did not find them comparible to MAC...but I have not personally tried them yet for myself, my Mom is very picky and a Brand Only person...So she may not be the best to judge...
I actually forgot all about them to be honest...


----------



## mochabean (Feb 16, 2009)

I've tried Flirt and I don't think they're a dupe for MAC. Some of their things are decent, but not comparable to MAC IMO.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 16, 2009)

I think in most cases, if you're going to spend nearly department store prices, you might as well go with department store brands since generally they are more high quality. I have tried things from lots of drugstore brands, and high end brands. What I have found is you can only get so much quality from drugstores/lower end types of places. While Flirt! and such are nice for lower-end makeup, the prices are too high imo. If you're spending 12 bucks for a so-so eyeshadow, why not spend 14.50 for an awesome one at MAC?

I looked at the website though, and if the palettes are nice enough then the price is a steal. :3 However, as a label whore, I wouldn't personally wear it. D:


----------



## aziajs (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_While Flirt! and such are nice for lower-end makeup, the prices are too high imo. If you're spending 12 bucks for a so-so eyeshadow, why not spend 14.50 for an awesome one at MAC?_

 
I agree with this.  I like Flirt! Cosmetics but I feel that the prices are only a couple dollars off of higher end cosmetics so it makes more sense just to go with the higher end stuff.

I think I remember seeing a thread like this a while back where it was explained that Flirt! was produced by Estee Lauder and that a lot of the products are similar to products available by MAC and others.

*ETA:  There are several threads about this.  Time to consolidate.*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/f...3/#post1475004

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/f...2/#post1317366

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/f...82/#post700467


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Since it is made by Estee Lauder I think I will try it...It's $10 at Kohl's that means $5 for me since My Mom works there...Some of the colors online look pretty great...But I will have to see first before I say they are drugstore ranked or high end ranked...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Since it is made by Estee Lauder I think I will try it...It's $10 at Kohl's that means $5 for me since My Mom works there...Some of the colors online look pretty great...But I will have to see first before I say they are drugstore ranked or high end ranked..._

 
More power to ya if you can get a discount!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Yea, I was turned off by their packaging too...b/c while they are dupes for some MAC colors, they are a weird shape and kinda bulky- not as clever as MAC. The e/s are weird shape and the way they open is kinda confusing and unnecessary. But I guess if it's $4.50 less than MAC then some people might be persuaded. 



I love my MAC! haha. I bought a color of l/s from Flirt that looked like B-Babe b/c it was sold out at my counter, and I'm happy with it, but like most of my l/s it's hardly been worn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like their whipped e/s and there's this glitter stick for cheek color which MAC doesn't have so I picked up those and I they are great for the price IMO. But if MAC has the same thing I would rather have them for the sake of uniformity and that I know MAC's quality is going to be decent in my book._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_I've tried Flirt and I don't think they're a dupe for MAC. Some of their things are decent, but not comparable to MAC IMO._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I think in most cases, if you're going to spend nearly department store prices, you might as well go with department store brands since generally they are more high quality. I have tried things from lots of drugstore brands, and high end brands. What I have found is you can only get so much quality from drugstores/lower end types of places. While Flirt! and such are nice for lower-end makeup, the prices are too high imo. If you're spending 12 bucks for a so-so eyeshadow, why not spend 14.50 for an awesome one at MAC?

I looked at the website though, and if the palettes are nice enough then the price is a steal. :3 However, as a label whore, I wouldn't personally wear it. D:_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I agree with this.  I like Flirt! Cosmetics but I feel that the prices are only a couple dollars off of higher end cosmetics so it makes more sense just to go with the higher end stuff.

I think I remember seeing a thread like this a while back where it was explained that Flirt! was produced by Estee Lauder and that a lot of the products are similar to products available by MAC and others.

*ETA:  There are several threads about this.  Time to consolidate.*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/f...3/#post1475004

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/f...2/#post1317366

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/f...82/#post700467_

 
The one thing that kinda irks me is when drugstore brands prices are almost comparable to department store brands when it comes to makeup. I shop for certain makeup items at the drugstore for a reason, to save big bucks! Now it's starting to get harder to find a good deal unless your willing to wait weeks and weeks until the Maybelline or Covergirl mascara you've been wanting to get is going on sale. I'm always on the prowl for coupons too. 

I'm weird and I guess I like most of my stuff to be same, which is only one of the reasons I shop at MAC for 99.99% of my stuff. Plus usually whenever I buy something from them I get I guess a "guarantee" that the product is going to be of high quality and most likely work for me. But there are things that I don't mind cheaping out on if I can truly get a good deal on like blush, mascara, and lip products. But e/s I will NOT cheap out on! I need the high quality stuff that consistently works for me since the main focus point of all my looks are my eyes. 

Has anyone found that their e/s don't show up as pigmented and creases and fade every easily even with primer?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Since it is made by Estee Lauder I think I will try it...It's $10 at Kohl's that means $5 for me since My Mom works there...Some of the colors online look pretty great...But I will have to see first before I say they are drugstore ranked or high end ranked..._

 
For $5 an e/s I'd give it a try if your curious and let us know what you think of it =]


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 17, 2009)

I have noticed this too but I thought maybe I was thinking too much. lol Glad I am not the only one! I like Flirt! a lot. I used to have their stippling brush that looked and felt a lot like MAC's 188. I bet it really is the 188


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 17, 2009)

I LOVE their MAC knockoffs over there haha! I remember when I first saw the brand I thought, "That looks...a lot...like MAC." So I tried one of their lipsticks and was hooked. Their eyeshadow "feeling hot" reminds me a LOT of a powder version of Rubenesque paint pot. I love it haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the eyeshadow "Chocaholic" is like the lovechild of Amber Lights and Brown Down.


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 19, 2009)

I have tried a few of the Flirt items and they just don't compare to MAC. The only thing I really like are their colored mascaras. They have a fuschia one that is AMAZING!

I agree with Bunny. With the increasing costs of drugstore products, it doesn't make alot of sense to pay those prices for a "meh" product when for a dollar or two more I can have something from MAC that I will love. YMMV.


----------



## Christal_Chez (Feb 21, 2009)

I have gypsy nights and another flirt color that's light pink.  I can't find it right now, so I don't have the name, but I don't think the quality compares to mac.  I agree with the previous post, that it makes sense to spend the extra 5 bucks and get something you know you'll use and enjoy.

I also have a flirt brush that just says "EYESHADOW" on the handle, but it may be a due for the 224.  I don't have the 224, but from seeing it at the mac counter, it looks the same.  I would say the quality isn't up to par with mac brushes, but it does work for me for blending.  Does anyone else have this brush and the 224 and could tell me what they think?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christal_Chez* 

 
_I have gypsy nights and another flirt color that's light pink.  I can't find it right now, so I don't have the name, but I don't think the quality compares to mac.  I agree with the previous post, that it makes sense to spend the extra 5 bucks and get something you know you'll use and enjoy.

I also have a flirt brush that just says "EYESHADOW" on the handle, but it may be a due for the 224.  I don't have the 224, but from seeing it at the mac counter, it looks the same.  I would say the quality isn't up to par with mac brushes, but it does work for me for blending.  Does anyone else have this brush and the 224 and could tell me what they think?_

 
I know exactly what Flirt! brush your talking about cause I have it too haha. I've had it for like two years now and use it practically everytime I do eye makeup. I use it to apply my highlight color and blend everything out. It does a pretty good job, sometimes it can be a bit scratchy though so I'm careful with it.


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks everyone for the reviews on this brand.  I have been wondering about it since my mother-in-law always shops at Kohls and gets tons of coupons and I know they have good sales.

I just got the Lash-a-delic Flirt mascara in black... I had a coupon so it was free and I heard good things about it.  I really like it.  It is $14 normal price though so I am not sure if it would be worth that.  I would rather pay a little more and get a really good one or pay less and get a cheapo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But if you get a discount, this mascara is really nice.  It goes on super easy with no clumps and lengthens nicely.  I have only worn it one day and it seemed to last fine (I didn't wear a primer with it either so I bet it's even better with a primer).


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I have noticed this too but I thought maybe I was thinking too much. lol Glad I am not the only one! I like Flirt! a lot. I used to have their stippling brush that looked and felt a lot like MAC's 188. I bet it really is the 188 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i actually have that brush. it's decent i guess. i use it for creme blushes and it does it's job fairly enough. i only bought it cause my friend had a 5$ off coupon that she had given to me and it got it for super cheap.


----------



## outinapout (Feb 20, 2010)

Just have to point out that there is a vast difference in quality amongst the Lauder brands. They all have different target customers and focuses; just because Lauder owns both companies doesn't mean the quality will be the same. I've tested quite a few Flirt! products and find them to be much less pigmented than Lauder and MAC, a bit more on par with Clinique (who's focus is not color.)

Also, for those looking at Flirt! as a cheaper alternative- make sure you're looking at your package sizes. Those $12 Flirt! shadows that may or may not dupe your MAC ones? They're less than half of the product. Considering the fact that you can buy MAC pro pans of shadow for $11, the Flirt! shadows are actually twice as expensive! Shocking but true!

I'm nowhere near a MAC whore, and I have nothing against Lauder- I was actually a manager and Regional Makeup Artist for them for several years. Just thought some ppl might be interested!


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 20, 2010)

^^ By no means am I a Flirt aficionado (I've only purchased a handful of their products vs MAC which is my true love, lol), but I did get the Flirt 40 eyeshadow palette for Christmas and I was surprised to see that some of the Flirt e/s have better pigmentation than their MAC dupes. Not all of them, but a surprising amount. In fact, I assumed that I would have to work overtime to get the e/s to work for me but when I swatches them I was truly impressed. I would never buy a Flirt e/s over a MAC one, but I am impressed by Flirt's quality and its similarities to MAC. Actually, my favorite product of theirs is their eyeshadow mousse, and there is nothing like it in MAC's line. Otherwise I will stick to my MAC


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 20, 2010)

I realized they were owned by the same companies when I saw Flirt! at the CCO.


----------



## amethystkisses (Apr 4, 2010)

i tried some flirt eyeshadows over the christmas holiday. while the color might be a match for certain mac eyeshadows, the quality is not on the same level. the eyeshadow packaging is horrible also. i had to dip, practically scrape my brush against the shadow several times even to get it picked up on the brush. it doesn't have a silky, smooth feel like mac eyeshadows either. it looks more pigmented in the pan but you have to work hard to get same color payoff on your lids.

for a few bucks more, i get less hassle buying mac eyeshadows.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought a WHOLE 30 (i think) eyeshadow kit from Kohl's over the holiday for only $25 bucks over Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guess what............... they fit in MAC pans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have a few colors that are DEFINITELY worth it and some that suck,  but $25 bucks for 30 shadows made me think WHAT THE HELLLLLL. GUESS WHATT!!!!!!! *THEY FIT IN MAC PALETTES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Sugarbritches77 (Oct 2, 2014)

If Estée lauder owns flirt then it should look like Mac .. Estée Lauder owns ALOT  of the makeup companies...they own Mac ..they created Mac ! After they created Clinique.    Just an fyi


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2014)

Sugarbritches77 said:


> If Estée lauder owns flirt then it should look like Mac .. Estée Lauder owns ALOT  of the makeup companies...they own Mac ..they created Mac ! After they created Clinique.    Just an fyi


  MAC was *not* created by Estee Lauder. Estee Lauder purchased the brand in the 1990s.


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

Yea frank Angelo and frank tolskan created the brand in Canada


----------

